# Vote Lowrider Bike Club Of the Year



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436792

:biggrin: YOU DECIDE. 

I BASED THIS ON A NATIONAL LEVEL. WHOS REPPIN WHERE. U can vote on what ever criteria you like. weather it be the streets, LRM, Wego, Street Low, or anthing else. Lets go




OH. I PUT MY CLUB IN THERE CUS ITS MY POLL! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I missed your club them Im sorry but I didnt want to put every club in there just the best and Thee Artistics. ahahaha


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, thats a tough one.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

where is exclusive? they defidently deserve to be up there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 20 2008, 09:43 PM~11924208
> *where is exclusive? they defidently deserve to be up there.
> *


I was gonna Might have to have a mod add them to the poll. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Its hard to call. There is to many factors you can use on this.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I pm'd a mod to have them add Exclusive.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

VOTE FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I fucked up on the title too. should say LAYITLOW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*oh it does nvrmind* :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

to me. is on-da-low b.c. they have been out a year and are pushing out top notch quality bikes. and they dont have that many shows, but they still be reppin in what ever events going on.but they're getting the name out there, they also ride their bikes. and are a all schwinn based club.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*If you are waiting for Exclusive to be added to the roster please reserve your vote. I am still trying to get them added. *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

legions puts in work props


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ARE WE VOTING ON #'S OR QUALITY??? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11924579
> *to me. is on-da-low b.c. they have been out a year and are pushing out top notch quality bikes. and they dont have that many shows, but they still be reppin in what ever events going on.but they're getting the name out there, they also ride their bikes. and are a all schwinn based club.
> *


they have a good builder :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11924098
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436792
> 
> :biggrin: YOU DECIDE.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NEXT YEAR B.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill pm a mod raul


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you forgot the trujillo family!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11924922
> *you forgot the trujillo family!!!!
> *


I was really gonna throw Anthony in there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

505slammers


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11924930
> *I was really gonna throw Anthony in there
> *



his bikes are sweet!!!!!! love to gfet my hands on an og schwinn


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

were not up here   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh shit the original thread from general got deleted


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11924126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe participation...i believe lrm does entrys from carshow...

hmmmmm

you would have to recieve input like ask ?s how many show did the club attend all yr etc..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Let the record show I voted Legions. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11925615
> *Let the record show I voted Legions. :biggrin:
> *


i havent voted!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about tiempos locos


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

also let the record show that i havent seen the artistics at any dallas show yet reppin so....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 11:32 PM~11925600
> *should be every club if they have represented at a show or fucntion...
> peeps voting for thier selves how can you not...
> maybe participation...i believe lrm does entrys from carshow...
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11925845
> *also let the record show that i havent seen the artistics at any dallas show yet reppin so....
> *



my sons bike hit 4 shows this yr and was in an art gallery for 2 months and recently in a music video...not to mention spotlight in a DVD :biggrin: 
jauns been slack-n over there... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11924098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh and cus were from Fort Worth. But we hit numerous shows this year playa. didnt show in many but went.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK BIKE CLUBS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11925870
> *my sons bike hit 4 shows this yr and was in an art gallery for 2 months and recently in a music video... :biggrin:
> jauns been slack-n over there... :0
> *


Bitch we showed 3 times this year and are showing again at the K of C show. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11925879
> *<span style='color:green'>X2*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11925879
> *FUCK BIKE CLUBS!!!!!!!!
> *


Pics of the Bomb!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11925889
> *Bitch we showed 3 times this year and are showing again at the K of C show. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you know im bustn...lol

biosed pole...people are jsut voting for there club..still havent voted!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11925931
> *:cheesy:  you know im bustn...lol
> 
> biosed pole...people are jsut voting for there club..still havent voted!
> *


I tried putting only the clubs who did something this year. But I pu Thee Artistics in there cus its my poll.. hhahhahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11925951
> *I tried putting only the clubs who did something this year. But I pu Thee Artistics in there cus its my poll.. hhahhahahaha
> *


you would have to ask the clubs how many fuctions they have attended...
show, picnic, internet time..hahhahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 12:15 AM~11926046
> *you would have to ask the clubs how many fuctions they have attended...
> show, picnic, internet time..hahhahahaha
> *


Me alone would win that for T.A. ahahahahahahha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11925920
> *Pics of the Bomb!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2008, 12:24 AM~11926105
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: 

Ur avi


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11925951
> *I tried putting only the clubs who did something this year. But I pu Thee Artistics in there cus its my poll.. hhahhahahaha
> *


i doubt we would win this poll, but how come you didnt include ShotCallerS??? we werent exactly in-active this year....and what about neu exposure???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11925873
> *oh and cus were from Fort Worth. But we hit numerous shows this year playa. didnt show in many but went.
> *


thats the problem *you* cant git your name out their if *you* dont show around the dfw/ft worth area. show-bound is doing the dam thing your slackin


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Str8crazy80, RO4LIFE 719, toyshopcustoms
:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 21 2008, 12:43 AM~11926224
> *thats the problem you cant git your name out their if you dont show around the dfw/ft worth area. show-bound is doing the dam thing your slackin
> *


:roflmao: 

two of the show i helped throw, well 1 all by myself and the other with WEST TX FINEST! :biggrin: ...lol

however an ALL BIKE SHOW IS BEING DISCUSSED for TEXAS that JAUN brought up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Oct 21 2008, 12:41 AM~11926215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come one come all to THEE ARTISTICS 1st annual bike show. coming soon


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

HOW BOUT *SOCIOS*   :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i cant attend every dfw show, i don't gots money like that. i try to hit the bigger ones tho, i mean i live two hours away. and what i make at work I'm glad i git to go to any period  i'm totaly under paid


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

U FORGOT TOPDOGS TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry for going off str8. And there a few clubs that i be up there. Now that i think of it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11926498
> *U FORGOT TOPDOGS TOO
> *


Meh We only did 16 shows in 5 countys and only a few dozen trophys this year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2008, 11:45 PM~11926555
> *Meh We only did 12 shows in 5 countys and only a few dozen trophys this year
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT... REAL DEDICATION


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2008, 01:45 AM~11926555
> *Meh We only did 12 shows in 5 countys and only a few dozen trophys this year
> *


thats more the many! props!
how many members?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 20 2008, 11:47 PM~11926564
> *:0  :0  :0  THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT... REAL DEDICATION
> *


Make that 16+ shows this year lol lost count


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2008, 11:53 PM~11926590
> *Make that 16+ shows this year lol lost count
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND U KNOW THAT NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE EVEN BETTER


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11926577
> *thats more the many!  props!
> how many members?
> *


As for the bike club, my bro, me and all are kids lol 12 members, went to alotta shows this year meet alot coo homies and l.i.l members


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11926615
> *As for the bike club, my bro, me and all are kids lol 12 members, went to alotta shows this year meet  alot coo homies and l.i.l members
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11926597
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND U KNOW THAT NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE EVEN BETTER
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2008, 01:59 AM~11926615
> *As for the bike club, my bro, me and all are kids lol 12 members, went to alotta shows this year meet  alot coo homies and l.i.l members
> *


think thats the best part is taking the web to real life! 

LIL community


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11926447
> *Because Shot Callers is strictly a So Cal. club as Socios is a Nor Cal club
> *


see, you didnt specify that it was only open to multi state clubs...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 02:05 AM~11926640
> *see, you didnt specify that it was only open to multi state clubs...
> *


i agree worst pole of the yr...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11926644
> *i agree worst pole of the yr...
> *


x2


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 12:06 AM~11926644
> *i agree worst pole of the yr...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:01 AM~11926621
> *
> *



Speaking of good homies  socios b.c prez, poison831, clown confusion and el raider, all good peps


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 AM~11926649
> *Speaking of good homies   socios b.c prez, poison831, clown confusion and el raider, all good peps
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE... U AND UR CARNAL ARE GOOD PEPS TOO uffin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

def. rollerz only


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 AM~11926649
> *Speaking of good homies   socios b.c prez, poison831, clown confusion and el raider, all good peps
> *


See you at the shows.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

Fail.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cool ass pic


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 AM~11926646
> *x2
> *


x365 but judging by the pic.'s i've seen on layitlow i would say Rollerz or Legions


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 05:46 AM~11924239
> *Its hard to call. There is to many factors you can use on this.
> *


There's many factors you can use on the car one too but we still won that one, why not take home a people's choice for best Bike Club of the Year too? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 21 2008, 11:06 AM~11926765
> *cool ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him wheeling his bike over there after the show to snap that pic. He's like "Oh shit I gotta get a pic of my bike next to Rollin Malo :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

did you forget exclusive?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

go back and read


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 01:18 AM~11926447
> *FOOL! read my sig. I didnt see YOU at the Teqniques show. I didnt see YOU at Fiesta show down town. I didnt see YOU at Subliminal show 2 weeks ago! I didnt see YOU at the BLVD ACES show in Agg 2 months ago.  I dont see YOU in the streets reppin your club like I do. Dont come at me with that bullshit. Ask any one in DFW area and they will tell YOU who Juan From Thee Artistics is. Even with my POS cutty and incomplete bike. I AM A LOWRIDER!
> 
> *


CALM DOWN FOOL, ACTIN LIKE YOU AL CAPONE OR SOME SHIT :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would have to say hands down rollerz only they have busted out with some bad ass bikes this year from taco.s to jon'12"  big props to them and the other clubs out there building


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11925879
> *FUCK BIKE CLUBS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 PM~11924827
> *ARE WE VOTING ON #'S OR QUALITY??? :dunno:
> *


???? X2


CAUSE DEPENDING YOU COULD HAVE ADDED US....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

as specified on the 1st page. U pick the criteria to wich u will vote on.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 11:21 AM~11928492
> *as specified on the 1st page. U pick the criteria to wich u will vote on.
> *



THEN I VOTE FOR 




1.ME ...CAUSE ITS ME..LOL!

2.KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE CASUE THEY THROW DOWN AT THE SHOWS WITH ALOT OF BIKES..

AND THEN 

3.ROLLERS ONLY CAUSE THEY HAVE NICE BIKES AND I HOLD NO GRUDGES EVEN AFTER THE BULLSHIT ARGUING LOL!!!



YEAH I GUESS THATS IT......AND DONT TELL ME THE FIRST TWO ARENT ON THE LIST I KNOW....THATS MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 12:05 AM~11926640
> *see, you didnt specify that it was only open to multi state clubs...
> *


X3 very unorganized


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the only people that are going to win is who has most members signed up on lil .


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, i finally voted. rollerz only.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 21 2008, 03:31 PM~11931521
> *well, i finally voted.  rollerz only.
> *


same here


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I KNOW MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SHOULD BE IN THIS ....
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA ....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 21 2008, 02:05 AM~11926640
> *see, you didnt specify that it was only open to multi state clubs...
> *


Im in TX I would make no sense in adding clubs that I have never seen at a show. I know yall get down but yall are only in one part of the country


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 21 2008, 04:37 PM~11931588
> *I KNOW MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE SHOULD BE IN THIS ....
> ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA ....
> *


How does that make sense?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 05:22 PM~11933168
> *Im in TX I would make no sense in adding clubs that I have never seen at a show. I know yall get down but yall are only in one part of the country
> *


WELL U SHOULD PROBABLY START HEADING OVER TO OUR STATE NEXT YEAR THAT WAY U COULD SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 05:24 PM~11933190
> *How does that make sense?
> *


it dosent, he just had to bring it up like always


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 21 2008, 08:26 PM~11933920
> *WELL U SHOULD PROBABLY START HEADING OVER TO OUR STATE NEXT YEAR THAT WAY U COULD SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:
> *


O me and Raul have discussed me going to the Socios show next year. :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11934756
> *O me and Raul have discussed me going to the Socios show next year. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11934756
> *O me and Raul have discussed me going to the Socios show next year. :0
> *


Art wants to come up to our show too. If you guys cant make it next year then wait till our 10th Anniversary show. Were trying to do alot of nice things for that show.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:31 PM~11934756
> *O me and Raul have discussed me going to the Socios show next year. :0
> *


damn you going to leave tx :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we will see. would realy like to make it next year


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:13 PM~11935259
> *we will see. would realy like to make it next year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just let me know.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11935259
> *we will see. would realy like to make it next year
> *


ARE U BRINGING UR BIKE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11935277
> *ARE U BRINGING UR BIKE?
> *


ship it to raul :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11935284
> *ship it to raul :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

w/e


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11935342
> *w/e
> *


 :biggrin: thanks in advance


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

LuxuriouS baby


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, lux has jumped into the lead. cant ever count out the big lux!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11942255
> *wow, lux has jumped into the lead.  cant ever count out the big lux!
> *


any pix of luxurious bikes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 22 2008, 06:11 PM~11943239
> *any pix of luxurious bikes
> *


in the last few pages of the Luxurious bike thread...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11943363
> *in the last few pages of the Luxurious bike thread...
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11943363
> *in the last few pages of the Luxurious bike thread...
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


And there some pics on our web site!
http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/rassemblements/SCP%202008.html 
Go to page 10..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
...Big projects are coming for next year... Doin' it bigg :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 07:02 PM~11943852
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> And there some pics on our web site!
> http://www.luxuriousmtl.com/rassemblements/SCP%202008.html
> ...


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2008, 02:21 PM~11940812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

big LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUX


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 22 2008, 04:11 PM~11943239
> *any pix of luxurious bikes
> *


DOES THIS ONE COUNT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11945312
> *DOES THIS ONE COUNT
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe your trike will ring a bell for some people? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2008, 07:05 PM~11945375
> *Maybe your trike will ring a bell for some people?  :dunno:
> *


HOPEFULLY, CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY NEW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11945312
> *DOES THIS ONE COUNT
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :biggrin:  
:thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11945312
> *DOES THIS ONE COUNT
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2008, 07:08 PM~11945424
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:nosad: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11945394
> *HOPEFULLY, CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11945394
> *HOPEFULLY, CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

next for '09


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2008, 05:54 AM~11946096
> *next for '09
> 
> 
> ...


Throw some parts on it and show it like that.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11946096
> *next for '09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11946545
> *Throw some parts on it and show it like that.
> *


AS SOON AS YOU DONATE SOME THEY WILL BE ON THERE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2008, 06:28 AM~11946621
> *AS SOON AS YOU DONATE SOME THEY WILL BE ON THERE
> *


I got some fender braces I could kick your way for a lolo price. :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11946957
> *I got some fender braces I could kick your way for a lolo price. :dunno:
> *


I NEED FORKS


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 07:54 PM~11946096
> *next for '09
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11945394
> *HOPEFULLY, CANT WAIT TO FINISH MY NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lotta LUX votes. back it up. lets see some pics from the shows of this year. lets see some bikes too!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11957948
> *Lotta LUX votes. back it up. lets see some pics from the shows of this year. lets see some bikes too!
> *


your not worthy enough


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NOBILITY [ 6 ]	
ROLLERZ ONLY [ 26 ]
LEGIONS BIKE [ 10 ]
GOODTIMES [ 3 ]	
STR8 CLOWN'N [ 4 ]	
THEE ARTISTICS [ 6 ]
LUXURIOUS [ 34 ]
UCE [ 2 ]	
NEMESIS [ 1 ]
ELITE [ 1 ]
ON DA LOW [ 2 ]

The people have spoken.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gladly here are 2 of my show bikes that are done & a frame ready to paint in montreal canada damn far from yall & we still pushin hard with low budgets but phat results:

NOS 1980 i think Rapido from the Czeck (spell check) republic:


































My 1960"s or maybe 70's schwinn fairlady maybe or ??? 20" girls frame from last weekend-kandy cobalt blue over a silver base & purple patterns & rainbow flake:


































































some parts are black show chrome / real show gold / china gold / regular chrome till next spring when i will finish to replate my reg parts and finish plating the sissybar and other shite

frame fred deeley deelite real old school with a 3 pc crank:










my 71 or 72 schwinn town & country 2 wheeler:










my daily driver i roll like over 18 miles a ride with this badboy and im 6' & 240#:


























my 67 schwinn 24" hollywood in great shape almost no rust and all OG:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> gladly here are 2 of my show bikes that are done & a frame ready to paint in montreal canada damn far from yall & we still pushin hard with low budgets but phat results:
> 
> :0 Damn straight Jayz'N  :cheesy: :biggrin: So proud to be part of the lowrider movement up in here!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: One family, One love!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir my friend Antwan Lux Canada Repping hard


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you guys in canada are really puttin it down for the big lux. props to ya.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11924579
> *to me. is on-da-low b.c. they have been out a year and are pushing out top notch quality bikes. and they dont have that many shows, but they still be reppin in what ever events going on.but they're getting the name out there, they also ride their bikes. and are a all schwinn based club.
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 01:09 PM~11962880
> *NOBILITY  [ 6 ]
> ROLLERZ ONLY  [ 26 ]
> LEGIONS BIKE  [ 10 ]
> ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

o shit i didnt even pay attention to this.wait till more crazy shit we cming out with repping str8 from new york.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 24 2008, 08:43 PM~11966591
> *o shit i didnt even pay attention to this.wait till more crazy shit we cming out with repping str8 from new york.
> *


East Coast baby!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for puttin our club name on here 

hopefully '09 will be full of surprices specially from nyc


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11957948
> *Lotta LUX votes. back it up. lets see some pics from the shows of this year. lets see some bikes too!
> *


go on our bike thread section...We do a shit load of shows over here ourselves...We don't make it out to LRM tour cause it is way too far though but belive me, we would be there to every show if it was not for the distance...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh I aint knockin I know Lux gets down


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 05:50 PM~11986791
> *oh I aint knockin I know Lux gets down
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11924126
> *If I missed your club them Im sorry but I didnt want to put every club in there just the best and Thee Artistics. ahahaha
> *


THEN U FORGOT NEU EXPOSURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 06:50 PM~11986791
> *oh I aint knockin I know Lux gets down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 29 2008, 08:51 PM~12009980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Nov 2 2008, 01:47 PM~12039168
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 
DAAAAM THIS IS TUFF VOTE....TO MANY GOOD BIKE CLUBS OUT THERE THAT I LOOK UP TO...
AND OFCOURSE I WOULD VOTE FOR MY CLUB AS WELL....
EVEN IF OUR BIKES ARENT AS HIGHT MATERIAL STATUS...WERE OUT THERE
HITTING SHOWS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT.....JUST LAST YEAR OTHER THAN THE SMALL SHOWS EVENTS THAT WE HIT...QUEEN OF THE STREETS AND DRAMA QUEEN WAS IN  SAN DIEGO AGAIN AND WE PLACED 1ST/2ND/...PLACE BEST OF SHOW IN SOME SHOWS...
WE ARE VERY LOYAL AND HAVE ALLOT OF DEDICATION TO THE LOW RIDER WORLD....[/b]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> *:wow:
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 05:08 PM~16841434
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> DAAAAM THIS IS TUFF VOTE....TO MANY GOOD BIKE CLUBS OUT THERE THAT I LOOK UP TO...
> AND OFCOURSE I WOULD VOTE FOR MY CLUB AS WELL....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

goodtimes


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 04:08 PM~16841434
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> DAAAAM THIS IS TUFF VOTE....TO MANY GOOD BIKE CLUBS OUT THERE THAT I LOOK UP TO...
> AND OFCOURSE I WOULD VOTE FOR MY CLUB AS WELL....
> ...


MY VOTE GOES OUT 2 OUR BIKE CLUB IT HAS TURNED AROUND AND MADE AN IMPACT IN SHORT TIME THANKS WENDY FOR DIRECTING OUR GT BIKE CLUB


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STILL ON TOP


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 9 2010, 09:49 PM~16843991
> *STILL ON TOP
> *



build a bike!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuck rap


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

* TOPDOGS!*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

this is old news. 2008 club of the year.new one is needed.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 12:52 AM~16847470
> *this is old news. 2008 club of the year.new one is needed.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 12:52 AM~16847470
> *this is old news. 2008 club of the year.new one is needed.
> *


TOPDOGS! 2009 bcoty!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: g/l


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GOODTIMES *


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

GT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm surprised legions hasn't gotten more votes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 PM~16844747
> *build a bike!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


SSSSHHHH!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: LuxuriouS :biggrin: t-t-t :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16853654
> *I'm surprised legions hasn't gotten more votes
> *


cuz everyone votes for themselves...  

not alot of legion members who log on here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16853675
> *:biggrin: LuxuriouS  :biggrin: t-t-t  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES


----------



## kocho801 (Nov 7, 2009)

GOODTIMES TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

THEE ARTISTICS!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

rigged like a mofo


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16857001
> *rigged like a mofo
> *


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 10 2010, 07:06 PM~16854786
> *cuz everyone votes for themselves...
> 
> not alot of legion members who log on here...
> *


lol i saw everyone voting for themselfs too lol 

i still say topdogs came out hard and they did it with og frames and bad ass parts, they proved that you dont need alot of frame fabrication to make a statement!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I am gonna have this old ass thread closed.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16857001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howz that we didnt start the thread


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 11 2010, 02:11 AM~16857985
> *howz that we didnt start the thread
> *


LEAVE IT @ THAT HOMIE IF IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB THEY WOULDNT BE SAYING NOTHING WE SUPPORT OUR OWN THATS THAT GT ALL DAY HATE IT OR LOVE IT WE COMING 2 THE TOP ONE CAR ONE BIKE @ A TIME


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:07 AM~16858308
> *LEAVE IT @ THAT HOMIE IF IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB THEY WOULDNT BE SAYING NOTHING WE SUPPORT OUR OWN THATS THAT GT ALL DAY HATE IT OR LOVE IT WE COMING 2 THE TOP ONE CAR ONE BIKE @ A TIME
> *



GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 07:07 AM~16858308
> *LEAVE IT @ THAT HOMIE IF IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB THEY WOULDNT BE SAYING NOTHING WE SUPPORT OUR OWN THATS THAT GT ALL DAY HATE IT OR LOVE IT WE COMING 2 THE TOP ONE CAR ONE BIKE @ A TIME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 07:07 AM~16858308
> *LEAVE IT @ THAT HOMIE IF IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB THEY WOULDNT BE SAYING NOTHING WE SUPPORT OUR OWN THATS THAT GT ALL DAY HATE IT OR LOVE IT WE COMING 2 THE TOP ONE CAR ONE BIKE @ A TIME
> *


rauls right. it is rigged. every one is voting for there own club. all new votes would be void anyway. this thread is hella old bro. GT get down. cant wait to see yall around in the dfw. I know yall coming soon.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2010, 02:58 AM~16847487
> *:uh:
> *


its true. all voted would be void by the end of 08


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 11 2010, 02:11 AM~16857985
> *howz that we didnt start the thread
> *


Its not your fault but lot of people on layitlow are what they call "bias" and usually cant be honest about something. Over 200 people voted in the poll and there isnt more then 50 regular members of the bike forums. You gave yourself away cause this is probably the first time you ever posted in the bike forums.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:07 AM~16858308
> *LEAVE IT @ THAT HOMIE IF IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB THEY WOULDNT BE SAYING NOTHING WE SUPPORT OUR OWN THATS THAT GT ALL DAY HATE IT OR LOVE IT WE COMING 2 THE TOP ONE CAR ONE BIKE @ A TIME
> *


This isnt about clubs and it doesnt matter whos winning the poll. Its a useless argument because no one can be honest and vote whatever club is really the best one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 03:50 PM~16872880
> *rauls right. it is rigged. every one is voting for there own club.  all new votes would be void anyway. this thread is hella old bro. GT get down. cant wait to see yall around in the dfw. I know yall coming soon.
> *


What else did you expect?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 03:50 PM~16872880
> *rauls right. it is rigged. every one is voting for there own club.  all new votes would be void anyway. this thread is hella old bro. GT get down. cant wait to see yall around in the dfw. I know yall coming soon.
> *


WE COMING HOMIE SOON AND YOU BEST BELIEVE THAT EVERYONE WILL BE VOTING FOR THEIR OWN CLUB WHO WOULDNT I GAVE MY VOTE 2 THE GT BECAUSE WE CAME FROM THE GROUND UP AND WE MOVIN ON UP IN MANY CLASSES I SEE HOW HARD OUR MEMBERS WORK ITS A MUST I SUPPORT MY TEAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2010, 04:16 PM~16873115
> *This isnt about clubs and it doesnt matter whos winning the poll. Its a useless argument because no one can be honest and vote whatever club is really the best one.
> *


EVERY CLUB IS THE BEST ONE FOR EACH MEMBER HOMIE I DONT THINK YOU GONNA SAY YOUR CLUB SUCKS LOL :biggrin: WE ALL STAND FOR BAD AS CLUBS PROPS 2 ALL KEEP PUSHING HOMIES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

whats funny is nemesis won boty with m.o.s. in 08 and only got 2 votes. LOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 04:40 PM~16873377
> *whats funny is nemesis won boty with m.o.s. in 08 and only got 2 votes. LOL
> *


KOO SHIT :biggrin: IM PROUD OF EVERYONE LOWRIDING FROM BIKES 2 CARS


----------

